# help! doeling with abcess



## wmroth (Jul 8, 2013)

On July 9th, I feed my doeling (4 month) her grain while I was milking.  After milking I noticed a little grain left; thought nothing of it.  When I left all the goats out, she run to her mother and started to nurse.  Everything seemed normal.  After I got my breakfast I return to the barn to notice the doeling was just standing around and not eating like the other goats.  I looked at her closely and saw that the left side of her neck just below the jaw was swollen.  The jaw bone seem ok; the swollen is more on the neck.  A couple of days ago she got her head stuck in a feeder.  May be that is the reason for the swollen, but yesterday I did not see it and I was holding her.  I have put ice on it.  What can I do.  She is not eating any hay or grass.  I have not seen her drinking.  I called the vet 

The vet said that I was lucky to have a goat.  Said she could have been hung.  He was not too concerned about the swelling.  Said that as long as the doeling is eating and active that the swelling would go down.  That was on July 9.

I recalled the vet on the 12th about the swelling and the fact that the swelling seem larger and the lump was rock hard.  He was not concerned and said it take time.  I recalled on the 16th again with concerns.  He came out for another visit.  He checked the doeling's temp (105.5). He said the hematoma was infected and now an abscess. He gave her 3cc combipen, 2cc dexamethasone and 1 cc banamine.  Told me to  apply a hot compress 2X day and apply Ichthamtol .  I am to call him when the abscess become soft so he can lance.

Help me!! Is there anyone who has any experience with this type of injury?



Online


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2013)

I would be calling the vet.

In the meantime I might give...Ibuprofen(liquid)  2x childrens dose by weight orally (Do NOT use more than 48 hours) for the swelling and likely pain.


----------



## wmroth (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a call in to the vet.  Thanks


----------



## Rocco (Jul 8, 2013)

Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## wmroth (Jul 21, 2013)

> This morning I feed my doeling (4 month) her grain while I was milking.  After milking I noticed a little grain left; thought nothing of it.  When I left all the goats out, she run to her mother and started to nurse.  Everything seemed normal.  After I got my breakfast I return to the barn to notice the doeling was just standing around and not eating like the other goats.  I looked at her closely and saw that the left side of her neck just below the jaw was swollen.  The jaw bone seem ok; the swollen is more on the neck.  A couple of days ago she got her head stuck in a feeder.  May be that is the reason for the swollen, but yesterday I did not see it and I was holding her.  I have put ice on it.  What can I do.  She is not eating any hay or grass.  I have not seen her drinking.  Help


The vet said that I was lucky to have a goat.  Said she could have been hung.  He was not too concerned about the swelling.  Said that as long as the doeling is eating and active that the swolling would go down.  That was on July 9.

I recalled the vet on the 12 about the swelling and the fact that the swelling seem larger and the lump was rock hard.  He was not concerned an said it take time.  I recalled on the 16th again with concerns.  He came out for another visit.  He checked the doeling's temp (105.5). He said the hematoma was infected and now an abscess. He gave her 3cc combipen, 2cc dexamethasone and 1 cc banamine.  Told me to  apply a hot compress 2X day and apply Ichthamtol .  I am to call him when the abscess become soft so he can lance.

Help me!! Is there anyone who has any experience with this type of injury?


----------



## elevan (Jul 23, 2013)

> He gave her 3cc combipen, 2cc dexamethasone and 1 cc banamine.  Told me to  apply a hot compress 2X day and apply Ichthamtol .  I am to call him when the abscess become soft so he can lance.


Did your vet give you additional meds to continue with once he left?

It sounds like your vet gave you sound advice, though he took his time getting it done from the sounds of it.  Call him back when the abscess becomes soft.

If the goat is in obvious pain then call and ask for some banamine.

Does the goat still have a fever?


----------



## wmroth (Jul 23, 2013)

The vet told me to give 3 cc of penicillin 1 X day for 4 days.  How long will it take to get the abscess to soften?


----------



## elevan (Jul 23, 2013)

A few days...a week...it just depends on the abscess.  Keep an eye on it.  The compresses should help soften it quickly.


----------

